# Covid-19 & Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (Mar 26, 2020)

We are still sharpening at our normal quick turnaround times, experiencing no delays! 




https://martellknives.com/collections/sharpening-service



For knifemaking, handle work, major repairs/mods I'm limiting (for the foreseeable future) what I'll accept so that I don't get ahead of myself. I'm concerned that I won't be able to get supplies in as usual but currently this isn't a problem. Please message me, prior to sending in your knives, if you're looking to have any of this type of work done in the next (3-6) months time frame. 

I suppose that I'm fortunate in that I work from home already (no storefront or public access) and I'm also used to being poor (always scratching by) so this virus mess hasn't screwed with me all that much just yet. Of course this is subject to change. 

I wish you all the best. Stay as safe as you can.

Dave


----------

